
Richard Stallman defies push by 27 GNU Project developers to end his leadership - MilnerRoute
https://news.slashdot.org/story/19/10/12/0027247/richard-stallman-defies-push-by-27-gnu-project-developers-to-end-his-leadership
======
clSTophEjUdRanu
I think even before this "scandal" Stallman's extreme ideology has only
further alienated GNU. Stallman should have been out years ago.

~~~
generalpass
I am just wondering if it is possible to link to the myriad calls for
Stallman's resignation prior to the recent events?

I somehow missed all of them, but it seems every recent comment section on
Stallman contains a great many people saying it was time for him to go anyway.

------
zallarak
What has Stallman done that is so bad? I can't seem to find anything specific.
Not asking to be controversial, but seeking to understand.

~~~
zamadatix
He resigned after these conversations blew up
[https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/6405929-091320191420...](https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/6405929-09132019142056-0001.html)
but there has never been a shortage of things he's said to make headlines. I'd
recommend skipping the commentary/news/blogs on it and just forming your own
opinion and going from there.

------
ur-whale
So, like 27 SJWs out of how many people actually partitipating in the GNU
movement?

Like my grand-father would say, "storm in a glass of water".

------
planetzero
I'm wondering if this is what it will take to finally push politics out of
software development.

~~~
hkyeti
Decent behaviour respectful and inclusive to all?

~~~
d8k3nv723h4sdf9
But who should be responsible of deciding if Stallman was indecent or not
inclusive and why?

~~~
throwaway57023
Who should be responsible of deciding if _anyone_ is indecent or inclusive?
Are decency and inclusivity even real?

